# Hört eigentlich jemand von euch Sonata Arctica?



## Beehatsch (14. März 2012)

*Hört eigentlich jemand von euch Sonata Arctica?*

Würde mich mal interessieren. 

Sonata Arctica | Official website


----------



## utakata (14. März 2012)

*AW: Hört eigentlich jemand von euch Sonata Arctica?*



Beehatsch schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren.
> 
> Sonata Arctica | Official website


 Kenne ich nicht, aber werde mal rein hören


----------



## RRCRoady (14. März 2012)

*AW: Hört eigentlich jemand von euch Sonata Arctica?*

Natürlich! Sogar schon sehr lange. Absolut Top die Jungs 

Wenn dir das gefällt wär evtl auch Freedom Call was für dich  Bestes Album ist hier "Eternity"


----------



## Thallassa (14. März 2012)

*AW: Hört eigentlich jemand von euch Sonata Arctica?*

[x]Nein höre ich nich (mehr)

Fand die früher ganz ok, ich kenn auch die meisten Alben aber außer dem For the sake of revenge Album fand ich die Alben im allgemeinen zu sehr von meinem Geschmack abweichend.


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2012)

*AW: Hört eigentlich jemand von euch Sonata Arctica?*

Nie von gehört. Jetzt natürlich schon... hab mal ein paar Pröbchen angeklickt. 
Ja hm... ganz nett... aber für mich klingt das bis jetzt so, wie schon mal irgendwo gehört.
Irgendwie fehlt der individuelle Touch.


----------



## Beehatsch (14. März 2012)

*AW: Hört eigentlich jemand von euch Sonata Arctica?*



RRCRoady schrieb:


> Natürlich! Sogar schon sehr lange. Absolut Top die Jungs
> 
> Wenn dir das gefällt wär evtl auch Freedom Call was für dich  Bestes Album ist hier "Eternity"


 
Werd mal reinhören. 

Mein absolutes Lieblingslied.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uOIQYAhE6ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2012)

*AW: Hört eigentlich jemand von euch Sonata Arctica?*

Wenn mir danach ist why not?


----------

